# Leaving your dog in backyard alone?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you guys feel safe when you leave the house and your dog is staying in your yard.I don't know maybe I am being paranoid, but I have all these scenarios in my head that the dog can either nock over the fence or dig a huge hole and get out.Did this ever happen to anyone here? Reason I ask is because lately I am away from home more than 2 hours at a time and absolutely hate having the dog in a crate but there is no way I am leaving her in backyard. the only option left is letting her stay in the house but she still sometimes destroys things, but I would rather her destroy my stuff then escape. Any thoughts? How do you feel about leaving the dog in backyard alone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would not leave Joey in the backyard alone if I had to leave the house.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Agreed - I would never leave Baxter alone in the backyard for any extended period of time. Thankfully, he loves his crate and typically ends up sleeping in it even when the crate door is kept open and he has the option to be elsewhere.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want to leave your dog outside, secure it in a kennel with a shelter like a doghouse.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I would never leave mine out there if I was not home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Now and then, my dogs have been left outside alone. We have 6ft fence and locked gates. 
I don't do it intentionally ever, but with family coming and going, someone may forget that one or all of the dogs are out. When I leave, I make sure everyone is inside! They prefer to be in, but are fine outside if the weather isn't extreme.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always do it, but my dog isn't a digger at all.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I never leave my dogs outside when I am not home. I would be super paranoid to do that. 

I have wondered if there are regional differences in terms of leaving dogs outside. I have friends and family in California and all of them leave their dogs outside for full days while they are at work. That just seems incomprehensible to me. But I live in the NE where weather would often prohibit such an arrangement on a regular basis. But even if I moved to CA I could never see leaving them in the yard all day by themselves.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd be too paranoid. Maybe it's just the area I live in, but it's the people that I wouldn't trust. You hear stories of people injuring or killing dogs for no reason, not to mention what would happen if someone would get into your yard and the dog did it's job of protecting your property... I'm sure you'd be liable. I guess maybe it's different out in the country or remote areas.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

If I had a kennel or fenced in yard I would leave them outside for a few hours. When we lived in our other house we did this. There were trees for shade and a dog house. Now I just have an e fence so no way for Stella. When I just had my old newfie mix, I trained him to open and close the porch door. He was able to go in and out whenever he wanted. But he has been 100% reliable with the e fence. Stella I would not trust. She is in her crate when we are not home.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have 6 foot privacy fence but I only leave Beau out when I am home. He will bark at a person or dog approaching the fence and I hear it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No, never left in the yard and no one home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I always have a dog or two in the back yard, even when I'm not home. I don't have close neighbors so I don't need to be concerned with needless barking. I have a hot wire above my chain link fence to keep the dogs in and the horses out. 

I have great neighbors that will call me if they hear the dogs barking. I work 2.7 miles from the house. So in the even something happened I could be home in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally wouldn't do it just way to many dangers for me to even consider taking that chance. Then you always risk the chance of theft which is becoming a huge problem here with GS just could never take that chance with my baby girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My sister often leaves her GSDs outside when they're not home. She has large 6' high kennels with nice dog houses surrounded by a fence around the entire yard with a padlocked gate.

I've never left the Hooligans outside when I'm not at home.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think if your setup is secure and safe.... and your neighbors are OK.... then you certainly can.
I personally have a two fence line minimum. My dog must be in a secure fence that also has a secure fence. So a 6 foot (solid) run inside of a fenced yard.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Never alone in the yard by himself. I would probably be more open to the idea of an outdoor enclosure/kennel, but this is what happens outside in the yard by himself..


Fence jumping by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't do it. Our yard is really small and there are dogs on two sides of the fence that bark at my dogs and try to fence fight. My neighbors are really nice but not really dog people however they have complimented me on the fact that they never hear my dogs barking. If the other dogs come out and try to start something I call my dogs inside. I do let them out for extended periods while I'm home. They don't really like to be out there without me anyway unless it's summer (too hot in the house).


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I started leaving Schatzi alone in the backyard while I am at work when she turned 6 months. I took an entire weekend to make sure the yard was secure and nothing hazardous. Also we have a big yard and is really secure so I feel safe leaving her. She is a digger, but she has her designated digging area. She is about to turn 1 and she has done great. I started leaving my 6 month old puppy with her as well but not all day just for a few hours. But pretty soon they will both be left alone.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't for several reasons. 

I don't trust Jade not to jump/dig/otherwise escape from the backyard
Our neighbors have dogs and they would just bark at each other all day
I have heard too many horror stories about people stealing dogs out of yards or shooting the dogs or some other horrible thing

But mostly Jade is diva and doesn't like to be outside for more than an hour. Then she just sits by the door and barks until you let her in. She is not made to be an outdoor dog


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

At our usual home, we have a 6 foot privacy fence. I have a tough time believing someone could pick up a 100 pound german shepherd and get him over a 6 foot fence without someone noticing or without him strongly objecting to it, because you can't open the gates. I also have a tough time believing that it's likely for someone to want to poison my dog, considering how you can't see him through the fence and he doesn't bark so you wouldn't know he was there anyway.

Right now we live on an acreage and I can't imagine someone walking 200 feet into our property to get to the fenced in dog run just to poison a couple dogs that never bark(not that you'd hear them anyway since we are surrounded by forest). You'd have to come up to the house and walk around it just to know there were dogs here.

But dog theft and poisoning is pretty much unheard of here anyway.


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm on acreage with trees, dirt and a covered porch with water. We leave both dogs outside when we are gone. I think of it as perimeter security. I'm not really concerned with someone poisoning the dogs, I live in a rural area and not on the beaten path. The funny thing, my Lab won't take food from a stranger, but the UPS guy was able to give Sasha (GSD) cheetos. Hmmm, but I have been called by the Fedex guy who couldn't leave a package on the other side of the gate because Sasha wouldn't let him, according to him.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't do if it I weren't home, and I still won't when I get my 6' privacy fence because Gus had the Houdini gene..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never; I don't trust WD , nor the people passing by, the weather or anything else unpredictable.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't leave any of my dogs outside by themselves unmonitored, don't have a fence yet but even if, I still wouldn't leave them outside if I ever left the house. I would have to be watching them. I only let Hanna off leash in the yard as of right now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

julie87 said:


> Do you guys feel safe when you leave the house and your dog is staying in your yard.I don't know maybe I am being paranoid, but I have all these scenarios in my head that the dog can either nock over the fence or dig a huge hole and get out.Did this ever happen to anyone here? Reason I ask is because lately I am away from home more than 2 hours at a time and absolutely hate having the dog in a crate but there is no way I am leaving her in backyard. the only option left is letting her stay in the house but she still sometimes destroys things, but I would rather her destroy my stuff then escape. Any thoughts? How do you feel about leaving the dog in backyard alone?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, it did happen to me. It was Christmas Day, When Arwen was 18 months old. She was lost for 19 days, I found her about 45 miles away, where a nice older couple were giving her food, but she would not let anyone close enough to read her tags. 

I built kennels. Maybe I will post a picture. They have a concrete base, and nine gage wire, and most are covered over as well with 11 gage wire. They cannot dig out or climb out or jump out. If I do not manage to latch a gate, the whole of the kennels are fenced in, so I have a second line of defense. 










That sun screen is on top of wire fencing.









Much better than this:


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't, I have a fence but I am very worried about someone stealing Eko. I don't even let him outside to potty unattended, our golden retreiver was poisoned and killed in our yard 2 years ago and she was alone.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I cannot leave Ruki outside alone for various reasons. He is only 10 mths old so he still has to be watched or he gets himself into trouble. He has never jumped the fence outside but did jump the baby gate in the house so I think he probably could jump the fence. And his new thing is fence fighting with the neighbor's boxer. He makes a complete fool of himself and the boxer is sweet as can be and just stands there. So now he isn't even allowed in the yard without a leash so I can grab him quickly.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Our boys stay in the house. We do have a 6 foot kennel in backyard with a dog house in it we used some when they were younger,locked and our gates were all locked too. As they matured they leave our things alone, I didn't crate. Clipper my gsd stays in the main part of the house, hooch the pittbull stays in the garage, it is built in. I was always afraid they'd try to get out or kids tease them or something. We did have a little spitz mix one time that was an escape artist, but the shepherds never seemed interested in escaping. Cody would have thought he was being punished if left out!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

as long as the crate is large enough and you don't leave your dog
in the crate for an excessive period of time your dog is going to be 
fine in it's crate.


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

My dogs are outside most of the day, when we aren't home, and sometimes at night when the weather is nice. They really like being outside as much as they do inside. I have a large backyard, great neighbors, the dogs don't bark very much, have 6 foot fences, and double gates. They are in most of the day during the summer, unless they are playing with us in the pool or running through the sprinklers. The puppy started being in or out, his choice, when he turned 4 months old, so a couple of weeks now and he enjoys it too. Night time he is still crated, but let out early in the morning.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't. Anytime I leave dogs are put in their crates. 2 hours is nothing. Pup will be fine in her crate 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We have a dog door so it is their choice, they can come in or stay out. I think the younger dogs mostly stay outside while the older dogs lounge in the house.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

No. Things can happen ...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/231530-my-poor-baby.html


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have a few acres fenced off for my dogs,but prefer to have them inside when I leave. I am not worried about something happening, I just like for them to be indoors when we are gone.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If your neighborhood is bad, or your system of containment is not secure, then I can understand not wanting them outside. But these are GSDs, they aren't going to melt outside. They are built to be outside, summer and winter. And, really, there is nothing inside my home that they want or need when I am not there. 

Crap can happen, yes. It can happen inside in a safe little crate too. At my house, inside is less safe than in their kennels. However, I made it that way. I made those kennels with the specifications that they can hold a bear. My house is really not that tough, and I have had dogs jump through windows both to get out, and to get in. (My brother's crazy bitch, my own girls won't even violate a flimsy barrier.) I have had a dog break a tooth on a crate, break out of several crates, and she could have gotten seriously injured had she gotten stuck trying to break out. 

As with all else, you really have to set up a risk analysis for your own situation to determine what is the safest place for your dog that is reasonably comfortable and sufficient for the amount of time you will be away.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Yes. Liesl is not a digger, barker or escaper, and loves being in the backyard to lie in the sun or chase the squirrels. The yard is about 60x50, with shade trees, and a 6' fence all around. I make sure there is nothing dangerous there, and provide her with toys. She has been fine with this for 2 years. She'd go crazy if we kept her inside all day long while we're at work. She stays inside with us from the time we come home until the next morning when we leave for work.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I couldn't do it. I would blame myself forever if they got out, someone stole them, or they hurt themselves.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's funny, right now I am running short on Kennels so Babs is currently keeping my bed warm, and Hepsi is currently crated. Jenna and Odie have the in/outs, and everyone else is kenneled outside. While I am gone like now, the one I am most concerned with is Hepsi who is in the crate.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kennel sounds like an awesome idea, unforutunately we are renting right now and can't build anyting like that, hopefully we will be getting a house soon, and we can build one there. But still I feel icky about it because people can enter the yard and come up to the kennel and do damage..yes, I am that paranoid..

What is considered excessive amount of time in crate. I have college and sometimes I leave for 6 hours straight, how can the dog be ok in that a small space for such a long time? Her crate is big, my husband and I both fit in it lol I got her the biggest crate I could find....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

My dogs stay in the yard when my roommate and I are both gone. The front yard is fenced in separately from the backyard so I have a 2nd layer of defense in the front. The neighbor behind me is separated by an alley and the neighbors to my right and left are very nice, older, retired couples. Neither of my dogs can jump the backyard's fencing which is 6' all around. The rear part of the fence could probably use some work, but it's not going to fall anytime soon. The front yard has 4' fencing, but I doubt my dogs can jump that either. One is too short and the other is severely dysplastic so he can't jump too high.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I wont leave them in the yard if im not home. there really isnt much way for them to get out but as you said paranoia. Itd be the one day that a meteor fell from space and knocked my fence down and the dog got away


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Only when I'm home, and then, the back door stays open. That was the last house, where the back yard had a 6' privacy fence.

New neighborhood in unfenced, so it's no longer an option. I'm an outdoor person, though, so it's fine with me to be outside with them most of the evening after work. We live in S Texas. It's a mild climate, fortunately.

For a couple of reasons: When I'm home, they usually want to keep me in sight. When I'm not home, it's my responsibility to make sure they aren't injured while unnattended, stolen, loose, a fence-barking nuisance, etc.


----------



## zekni (Jul 3, 2012)

I used to leave mine outside if they wanted to be while I was gone, until one day about ten years ago I came home from work to find my mastiff slobbering and unable to get up. He'd been poisoned. He died as soon as I got to the vet and they were able to revive him (hardest split decision I've ever had to make in my life). He spent the next week in intensive care at the vet while they supported his heart and liver, and $2500 later, survived. It took him about six months to fully recover from that, but he went on to live another six years before I lost him to cancer on his 11th birthday.
I did not live in a bad neighborhood, my dogs weren't noisy, and I got along with all my neighbors.
Have never left another dog outside without me being home since.


----------

